# Howdy from NE Texas!



## GhostMom (Mar 30, 2012)

I live in a little rural town called Cooper, population 1250. I grew up in Garland and have been a Hallowe'en fanatic my whole life! My moms BDay was on Hallowe'en so that makes it extra special and she made the holiday special for my brother & I. My partner and I live in the house my mom grew up in on 1.5 acres (lots of haunt space!!) We have 3 large dogs and 2 large cats, 4 chickens for eggs. Our smaller community of Enloe 2 miles East of us has a Hallowe'en hayride each year with a bonfire as well. We put out the cemetary display on October 1st and the hayride always comes by the house. I can't wait to see what is going on in this forum!! I have found so many talented folks online and I am sure this one will be a pleasure!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome. Make sure you check out the group section we do make and takes as a group. Next one April 28th. Looking forward to your input on the forum.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum BB, sounds like you have a great time on Halloween and the perfect space for it. Now we want pics, lol.

Click this link to view the Northern Texas Make and Take group.
http://www.hauntforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=63


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Howdy Tex! Welcome to the forum. There are a lot of very helpful people here, many from your area. We try to get together to help each other out. Check the Make and Take area under TX/OK. Our next one is April 28th. Check us out. We could always use some fresh blood.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. We love to see pictures here.
And if you got a few minutes go to the top of the page to "All Albums" and you can check out everybodies stuff.


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Ha! You found us! Welcome to your new home!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome from another G-Town native!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum B&B!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome and happy haunting.


----------

